# MTB jersey with pockets?



## jasmap (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm looking for a short sleeve MTB jersey with rear pocket/s. I would prefer a pullover. I'd like to find a jersey similar to the Dakine Descent style.

I already ride in UA and I love it but I'd like to have something with either a pocket or pockets.

Any reccomendations?


----------



## .40AET (Jun 7, 2007)

Fox Jerseys Get a zipper for some cooling when it's hot. You might as well wait 2 months, all of the summer stuff is going to go on sale when the winter gear hits the shelves. Always buy in the opposite season.

Real Cyclist has great sales. Most jerseys will have 3 pockets. Voler also makes good stuff that isn't uber expensive.

Good luck


----------



## jjc155 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have a fox and a zoic that fit that bill. I got em on sale at REI for like 25 each. cant remember the model names though sorry.

J-


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Fox Baseline is a good, inexpensive jersey. Has a quarter front zip, and a single largish zipper-ed pocket in the rear.

They show up on Huck'n'roll cheap and Chainlove cheaper, on occasion.


----------

